# Keep your EV out of the sun



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in the UK we have just had two days of 40 deg C heat, yes two days of sun is a UK summer, and a warning went out to keep you electric car in the shade as much as possible as the very high temperatures could damage your batteries.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Always do here in the Philippines


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Great job magsasaja on keeping your battery powered vehicles in the shade. hahahahha''

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary

Moved to Alaska then you won't have to worry about heat getting to the batteries. hahahahahaha

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I read that electric cars have a special air conditioner to keep the battery cool during the summer,
and an special electric heater to keep the batter warm during the winter.

Charging or discharging(using) a battery that is too hot or too cold will shorten the battery life.

This is why it takes longer to charge the battery during the winter - as the first 15 minutes of charging are spent warming the battery before any real charging can begin.

This also explains why people do not get the expected miles of driving from a charge during very hot or very cold weather. It is because some of the battery's power is wasted on keeping the battery in the right temperature range.


----------

